# House insurance for long trips abroad



## Derekoak (Apr 25, 2022)

We are planning a trip away to Scandinavia for 3 months. We have sorted the obvious insurances, but our house insurance has a clause that you are uninsured, for some risks, after 60 days of absence from the house. What do other people do about this issue?


----------



## GMJ (Apr 25, 2022)

Shop around. there are companies that cover for longer periods I think. Alternatively have a relative./friend visit and stay 1 night whilst you are away as I think the clause relates to periods where the property is empty so if someone stays 1 night during the 3 months then the clock is reset.


----------



## Derekoak (Apr 25, 2022)

The clock is not reset for our existing insurance. That states that " you" have to stay in the house to break the 60 days. You being defined as people who usually live in the house,


----------



## GMJ (Apr 25, 2022)

Not so for us...

Ours says:-

*What is an unoccupied home?*_ We define unoccupied as ‘not having been lived in by you or a member of your family or any other person with your permission for more than 60 days in a row..._

However we are both partially correct as it also says...

_Visiting the property or the occasional overnight stay does not constitute occupancy_

So get someone to stay there for more than 1 night.


----------



## Millie Master (Apr 25, 2022)

I have some close firends who go to NZ each year for 2 to 3 months leaving their dog behind at home.  They use the services of a couple who move into their house, maintain it thoroughly including the upkeep of their large garden and look after their damned dachsund.

Our friends came across this couple (whose services they use several times a year) via a house sitting agency to whom they pay a small annual fee https://www.trustedhousesitters.com...xK9afcQCXXGM3dszO-_tPcRe0CSFq7IgaAi6zEALw_wcB


----------



## harrow (Apr 25, 2022)

Derekoak said:


> We are planning a trip away to Scandinavia for 3 months. We have sorted the obvious insurances, but our house insurance has a clause that you are uninsured, for some risks, after 60 days of absence from the house. What do other people do about this issue?


There are insurance companies that will insure unoccupied houses but obviously you will pay more.


----------



## jacquigem (Apr 25, 2022)

And maybe still not get full cover but there are alternatives.  Towergate used to have a policy especially for long term uniccupancy. Don't know if it is still available now.


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 25, 2022)

As John Lennon once said. possessions are 9/10 of our problems.


----------



## Owlhouse (Apr 25, 2022)

Ours states that a responsible person can look after the house (forget exact words), they don’t need to ‘live’ in, just pop in to see all is ok. Best thing is to discuss it with your insurance as we did and you may be surprised as to what they will offer - of course though get any reply in writing!


----------



## barge1914 (Apr 25, 2022)

Caravan and Motorhome Club insurance will cover 90 days unoccupied for additional charge.


----------



## Derekoak (Apr 25, 2022)

Owlhouse said:


> Ours states that a responsible person can look after the house (forget exact words), they don’t need to ‘live’ in, just pop in to see all is ok. Best thing is to discuss it with your insurance as we did and you may be surprised as to what they will offer - of course though get any reply in writing!


We already get our son to call in every week or so and  check things. Which insurance are you with? This is a  issue as our house insurance needs to be renewed.


----------



## Peter51 (Apr 25, 2022)

When I was going to India for a few months at a time I used to ask my brother or sister if they would live in the house for a few days every 60 days or so.  I live in a nice place so the offer was usually taken up enthusiastically.


----------



## barryd (Apr 25, 2022)

Dont quote me on this but I think you might still be insured. I am pretty sure I read that the level of cover drops after you reach the limit but if your house burned down or fell over you would still be covered.


----------



## Brockley (Apr 25, 2022)

Derekoak said:


> We are planning a trip away to Scandinavia for 3 months. We have sorted the obvious insurances, but our house insurance has a clause that you are uninsured, for some risks, after 60 days of absence from the house. What do other people do about this issue?


House insurance shouldn’t be a problem, it’ll be in your small print somewhere. For our current six month outing it was health insurance for that length of time that caused the problem. Shopped all over, but it was expensive


----------



## Winterskp (Apr 25, 2022)

A few years ago I got a quote from the Camping & Caravaning Club which halved the price my previous insurer offered, and includes 6 months vacancy (with regular visits, but overnight not required). It was worth joining and paying for digital membership to save £200 a year


----------



## Colinsmiff (Apr 25, 2022)

GMJ said:


> Shop around. there are companies that cover for longer periods I think. Alternatively have a relative./friend visit and stay 1 night whilst you are away as I think the clause relates to periods where the property is empty so if someone stays 1 night during the 3 months then the clock is reset.


Most insurance companies require the policyholder to stay at the property, I would check the small print otherwise you may not be covered. you might be able to extend your cover if you pay an additional premium, I would check with your insurance provider. the alternative is to take out a new policy with someone who will cover you for the 3 months.


----------



## colinm (Apr 25, 2022)

Policies vary so you need to double check with insurance company, for ours a 'responsible person' must visit at least once a week.


----------



## Owlhouse (Apr 25, 2022)

Derekoak said:


> We already get our son to call in every week or so and  check things. Which insurance are you with? This is a  issue as our house insurance needs to be renewed.


DirectLine for house/contents. They do seem approachable and UK call centre….


----------



## Derekoak (Apr 25, 2022)

colinm said:


> Policies vary so you need to double check with insurance company, for ours a 'responsible person' must visit at least once a week.


Which company are you with?


----------



## GMJ (Apr 25, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> As John Lennon once said. possessions are 9/10 of our problems.View attachment 108074



Which one of those 2 is John Lennon then??


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 25, 2022)

I have had my house covered in the past through Comfort:









						Home
					

Comfort Insurance®, providers of award-winning Motorhome, Campervan and Caravan insurance cover for over 30 years. Prices start from just £220. Find out more.




					www.comfort-insurance.co.uk
				




Besides motorhome etc cover they used to provide property cover through Aviva with up to 180 days non-occupancy. 

You did not have to have vehicle cover to purchase it.

I suggest you call and enquire.


----------



## UFO (Apr 26, 2022)

If you use the Compare the Market comparison web site you can select the number of days unoccupied and quickly compare the difference.  We have recently taken out a new policy with 60 days unoccupied which was only a few pounds more than the standard 30 days.


----------



## Deleted member 77785 (Apr 26, 2022)

Derekoak said:


> We are planning a trip away to Scandinavia for 3 months. We have sorted the obvious insurances, but our house insurance has a clause that you are uninsured, for some risks, after 60 days of absence from the house. What do other people do about this issue?


Intelligent Insurance is the company we use as they provide cover for long periods away from home as a add - on for a extra charge of course.


----------



## izwozral (Apr 26, 2022)

When we went to NZ for 6 months we were covered as long as we kept the heating on at 14 degrees and someone popping in each week. 
We just turned the water off and asked the neighbours to pop in if they felt like it. 
The insurance weren't to know, besides, I suspect they would wriggle out of any claim if something did happen.


----------



## Silver gapyear (Apr 27, 2022)

barge1914 said:


> Caravan and Motorhome Club insurance will cover 90 days unoccupied for additional charge.


Caravan and camping club do 180 days!


----------



## Winterskp (Apr 27, 2022)

As standard!!


----------



## barge1914 (Apr 29, 2022)

Silver gapyear said:


> Caravan and camping club do 180 days!


We’ll have a look at them next year.


----------



## Derekoak (Apr 30, 2022)

Thank you everyone for information of your insurances. We followed up all the leads. We are going with the caravan and motorhome club . We have a clear endorsement from 60 days to 90 days and even with the 56 pound membership fee. That is cheaper than last years house insurance. 
Intelligent finance was also a possibility but insisted on 14 C heating whilst we were away and we're more expensive.
 I was annoyed by Adrian Flux. Even though our motorhome insurance is with them. They offered 90 days and sent paperwork clearly only for 60 days and refused to send an endorsement only saying they had their phone conversation promising 90 days on tape. That is no use to us as we agree to the written contract.


----------

